# Разное > Курилка >  Улыбнёмся?

## An-Z

Наша жизнь полна смешных моментов, кое что попадает в объектив.. остановись  мгновенье, ты забавно! 
Присоединяйтесь, коллеги!

----------


## Varvar

Секретное оружие ВМС США, очевидно химическое  :D

----------


## Jean-Philippe

To Vavar:
Do you know that: Hasegawa has made a special box for his 1/72nd Skyraider including this "secret weapon"?

(Maybe I had to post this message in your "Modelism" topic... :oops: )

----------


## Varvar

Спасибо за информацию, я этого не знал.
Интересно было бы взглянуть на эту работу :D 
Думаю что логичней это в "Моделизме" обсуждать.

----------


## Дилетант

С одного из форумов: 

Статья, конечно, не свежая, но переписка премилая, правда? 

Цитата: 
ПЕРЕПИСКА РУССКИХ И НЕМЕЦКИХ СКИНХЕДОВ 
(Из интернета цитируется дословно) 

«Здравствуйте, дорогие немецкие скинхеды. Пишут вам русские скинхеды. Мы тоже у себя в Москве мочим хачей, негров и жидов, потому что да здравствует великая белая раса». 

Немецкие скинхеды ответили: 
«Здравствуйте, дорогие русские скинхеды. Это очень хорошо, что вы мочите там у себя хачей, негров и жидов, только вот про великую белую расу вы не завирайтесь. Потому что какая же вы белая раса? Вы — славянское дерьмо. И мы, в свою очередь, как только перебьем у себя в Германии негров, хачей и жидов, станем бить вас, славянскую сволочь». 
Материал Галины МУРСАЛИЕВОЙ(Новая Газета) 
22.04.2002

----------


## Avia M

> Наша жизнь полна смешных моментов, кое что попадает в объектив.. остановись  мгновенье, ты забавно! 
> Присоединяйтесь, коллеги!


Не авиация, но забавно...

----------


## Avia M

"Русские Витязи" в небе Ижевска.

----------


## OKA

"Два пилота ВМС США получили дисциплинарное наказание за «небесное» творчество. Вчера, 3 декабря, портал foxnews.com сообщил о том, что комиссия FNAEB (Field Naval Aviator Evaluation Board) объявила результаты служебного расследования относительно американских пилотов, нарисовавших в небе фаллос.

В ходе тренировочного полёта, который пилоты ВМС США проводили 15 ноября над округом Оканоган (штат Вашингтон), в небе появилось изображение фаллоса. Снимки рисунка, сделанного самолётом EA-18G Growler, сделали многие местные жители, а в командовании ВМС США подтвердили, что изображение в небе — проделки их пилотов, в отношении которых уже начато служебное расследование.


 Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru Рисунок в небе, сделанный самолётом EA-18G.
twitter.com

Вчера стало известно о том, что расследование завершено, и его результатом стал полугодовой «испытательный» период для обоих пилотов, чьи имена не разглашаются. По словам представителя ВМС США Рона Фландерса, пилоты уже раскаялись в своем проступке и признали, что «такое поведение противоречит основным ценностям военно-морского флота».

EA-18G Growler — самолёт радиоэлектронной борьбы, созданный на базе палубного истребителя F/A-18F Super Hornet. Внешне они почти идентичны (разница состоит лишь в изменённой форме крыла и наличии внешних пилонов с радиоэлектронным оборудованием). Однако внутренне это принципиально разные по возможностям и назначению самолёты, хотя Growler сохранил возможность нести и применять различные типы ракетного и бомбового вооружения."

«Преступление и наказание» пилотов ВМС США | Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru

Над графикой ещё надо поработать, а так похож)) Теперь на очереди рисунок в вертикальной плоскости- дальше видно будет)))

----------


## Avia M

> Над графикой ещё надо поработать, а так похож)) Теперь на очереди рисунок в вертикальной плоскости- дальше видно будет)))


Необходимо постажироваться у арт-группы "Война". После развода Литейного моста, получилась вертикальная плоскость... :Smile:  

Рисунок фаллоса на мосту в Петербурге удостоен госпремии - Новости - TOPNews.RU

----------


## OKA

"Как уверяют - и не без оснований - графологи,  по почерку можно узнать о человеке такое, чего он о себе и сам порой не ведает. Говорят, целое поле непаханое открывается на белых листах, усеянных нашими каракулями. Впрочем, даже не будучи специалистом в этой, можно кое-какие выводы делать. Порою они сами так и просятся, чтобы их озвучили.

Наш друг и коллега, Владислав Юрьевич, сейчас плотно обосновался на медкомиссии: стаж его работы в психиатрии позволяет делать определённые выводы. Даже навскидку. Даже за те мгновения, что отведены на знакомство с человеком. Впрочем, особо он не лютует, по мелочам не придирается и на дополнительное исследование отправляет лишь действительно достойных и отличившихся. Ну а казусы всякие - да как же без них, при столь плотном-то потоке!

Вот и очередной посетитель, который проходил комиссию, чтобы устроиться продавцом в один из городских гипермаркетов, никаких особых нареканий и подозрений у доктора не вызвал. До тех пор, пока по просьбе доктора не черкнул несколько строк обязательной для медкомиссии расписки - мол, не состоял, не привлекался, не замечен и всё такое прочее.

Взяв в руки лист бумаги, Владислав Юрьевич споткнулся глазом на втором или третьем слове и пристально глянул на посетителя.

- Вам, уважаемый, с таким-то почерком надо было не в продавцы идти, а в доктора. Ничего разобрать не могу! - попенял он мужчине.
- А я и есть доктор, - пожал плечами тот. - Точнее, был. Дерматологом работал. Как раз неподалёку от того места, куда сейчас продавцом устраиваюсь.
- Отчего же вдруг такая глобальная смена статуса? - полюбопытствовал Владислав Юрьевич.
- Сравнил то, сколько платят доктору и сколько предлагают продавцу, - раскрыл тайну бывший дерматолог. - И понял, что разницы в зарплате будет вполне достаточно, чтобы подсластить горечь сожаления о годах учёбы.
- Надеюсь, что на новом месте вам не придётся много писать, - Владислав Юрьевич ещё раз попробовал расшифровать кардиограмму, нарисованную дерматологом, и обнаружил на ней признаки инфаркта, аритмии и блокады левой ножки пучка Гиса.
- Я тоже, - признался бывший доктор. - Отрабатывать каллиграфию для меня всё равно, что заново учиться письму.
- А сколько обещают платить, если не секрет? - решил всё же полюбопытствовать Владислав Юрьевич.

Бывший доктор озвучил. Попрощавшись с ним, Владислав Юрьевич весь остаток рабочего дня провёл в задумчивости. И до самого вечера пытался найти рифму к строфе "Все равно её не брошу..." 

https://dpmmax.livejournal.com/723807.html





> Необходимо постажироваться у арт-группы "Война". После развода Литейного моста, получилась вертикальная плоскость... 
> 
> ..


Вряд ли лётчикам эти дегенеры понравятся)) Точнее их жизнедеятельность. У этих креаклов свой стиль, конечно... Курей в п. пихать, в зоомузее беременную самку сношать...Машины переворачивать... Павленский из той же серии, со своей  мошонкой на площади))) 
Там хулиганка сплошная с мат.ущербом и отсутствием доброй советской карательной психиатрии)))

А у лётчиков, типа повышение лётного мастерства и реализация схемы тактического плана в трёхмерном пространстве  :Biggrin:  
"Это вам не хухры-мухры!" ))

----------


## OKA

Нарядить елку :

https://mediarepost.ru/elka.html

А можно заскринить после, и оставить на память открыткой))

----------


## MBA



----------


## OKA

"Исландский болельщик Гундермурд Сигурдфлордбрадсен в социальной сети Fishgram посетовал на тяжёлые названия российских городов и сложности, которые у него возникают при произношении русских фамилий.

По словам исландца, в Россию на Чемпионат мира его пригласил «Виталий Иванов из города с трудно произносимым названием «Сочи».

«На чемпионат мира в Россию меня пригласил мой русский друг. Когда я посмотрел карту России, она мне показалась слишком большой. Я не понимаю, зачем государствам нужно столько земли. Ещё меня удивили тяжёлые названия городов с маленьким количеством согласных букв: Сочи, Казань, Москва. Но несмотря на это, я планирую посетить эти города, а в ответ приглашу своего приятеля в Исландию, где мы посетим с ним Киркьюбайарклёйстур, Фаскрудсфьордур и Эйяфьядлайёкюдль."

https://panorama.pub/428-islandskij-...e-familii.html

----------


## OKA

"Вспомнился предновогодний юмор одного из военных пилотов. Конец декабря 2012г. Командование объявило полеты. На улице -36 мороза. Перехватчик заруливает на стоянку, экипаж вылезает из кабин и бодрой рысцой бежит к высотному домику. Около домика командир выдает фразу видимо соответствующую его состоянию. "Мчатся в небе сани,в минус 50! Слышно как у Санты бубенцы звенят". Хохот окружающего народа еще долго сотрясал высотку))))."

https://vk.com/wall3843614_8991

----------


## Mister Z

> "Вспомнился предновогодний юмор одного из военных пилотов. Конец декабря 2012г. Командование объявило полеты. На улице -36 мороза. Перехватчик заруливает на стоянку, экипаж вылезает из кабин и бодрой рысцой бежит к высотному домику. Около домика командир выдает фразу видимо соответствующую его состоянию. "Мчатся в небе сани,в минус 50! *Слышно как у Санты бубенцы звенят*". Хохот окружающего народа еще долго сотрясал высотку))))."
> 
> https://vk.com/wall3843614_8991


Эээ... "Jingle *balls*, jingle balls, jingle all the way"?  :Tongue:

----------


## OKA

Cтарый Новый Год ! ))

----------


## Avia M

Конкуренция...

----------


## OKA

> Конкуренция...


Ну хотя бы было описание времени, места, и сути события.. Непонятно... Контекст тоже неясен...

----------


## Fencer

> Ну хотя бы было описание времени, места, и сути события.. Непонятно... Контекст тоже неясен...


Где-то в интернете читал,что это фотошоп - приводилась реальная фотография...

----------


## OKA

> Необходимо постажироваться у арт-группы "Война". После развода Литейного моста, получилась вертикальная плоскость... 
> 
> Рисунок фаллоса на мосту в Петербурге удостоен госпремии - Новости - TOPNews.RU







> ..
> 
> Вряд ли лётчикам эти дегенеры понравятся)) Точнее их жизнедеятельность. У этих креаклов свой стиль, конечно... Курей в п. пихать, в зоомузее беременную самку сношать...Машины переворачивать... Павленский из той же серии, со своей  мошонкой на площади))) 
> Там хулиганка сплошная с мат.ущербом и отсутствием доброй советской карательной психиатрии)))
> 
> А у лётчиков, типа повышение лётного мастерства и реализация схемы тактического плана в трёхмерном пространстве  
> "Это вам не хухры-мухры!" ))


Вах!   :Biggrin:   Фтанг Ктулху))

"Участница арт-группы «Война» Наталья Сокол (Коза), нелегально проживающая с детьми в Германии, обратилась к уполномоченному по правам ребенка в России Анне Кузнецовой с просьбой помочь ей вернуться на родину, сообщает «Фонтанка». Информацию подтвердили в аппарате детского омбудсмена.

«На данный момент аппарат Уполномоченного направил запрос в консульский отдел МИД. Ждем разъяснения по ситуации», — уточнили в пресс-службе Кузнецовой.

Как ранее рассказала Сокол, она попросила оказать содействие в «эвакуации из Германии» и возвращении на родину, поскольку беременна четвертым ребенком и вынуждена жить с тремя маленькими детьми в брезентовой лодке. Она сделала заявление в связи с исчезновением мужа, художника Олега Воротникова (также участника «Войны») «после полицейской облавы». Вернуться в Россию она не может из-за уголовного дела, связанного с участием, в частности, в акции «Дворцовый переворот», которое четырежды закрывали по реабилитирующим обстоятельствам, однако в 2016 году возбудили в пятый раз, пояснила она изданию Daily Storm.

«В Берлине, где находимся сейчас, мы не имеем места жительства и вынуждены ютиться в лодке без электричества, отопления, воды, туалета и, в силу отсутствия у нас легального статуса, без средств к существованию (...). Мои попытки найти здесь юридическую помощь или привлечь внимание общественности безуспешны», — сообщила художница.

Наталья Сокол вместе с мужем покинули Россию в 2013 году. Сначала супруги и их дети проживали в Италии, а затем перебрались в Германию. Все это время они и дети — Каспер, Мама Ненаглядная и Троица — находились в Европе на нелегальном положении.Также она отметила, что ее паспорт, водительские права, удостоверение сотрудника кафедры молекулярной физики физического факультета МГУ и документы на старшего сына были изъяты в 2010 году в Москве. Это вкупе с объявлением в розыск не позволило зарегистрировать второго ребенка, родившегося в 2012 году. У третьего ребенка — только сертификат о рождении, выданный в швейцарском Базеле в 2015 году. Таким образом, российское гражданство есть лишь у старшего сына Воротникова и Сокол.

Арт-группа «Война» была основана Натальей Сокол и Олегом Воротниковым в 2005 году. Уличная группа художников-акционистов, занятых протестным политическим искусством, получила известность после проведения в конце 2000-х годов ряда скандальных акций, самые известные из которых «*** в плену у ФСБ» и «Дворцовый переворот». В 2009 году «Война» разделилась на две фракции: в первую — «питерскую» — вошли Воротников и Сокол, во вторую — «московскую» — Петр Верзилов и его жена Надежда Толконникова, которая известна как участница «панк-молебна» Pussy Riot. Против группы и ее активистов возбуждалось более 20 уголовных дел."

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/8196212.html

Каменты , как всегда , жгутЪ))

----------


## Avia M

> Арт-группа «Война» была основана Натальей Сокол и Олегом Воротниковым в 2005 году. Уличная группа художников-акционистов, занятых протестным политическим искусством


Руководство к действию  Или так, нагляднее https://youtu.be/Jwi21Dc21A4

----------


## Avia M

> "Участница арт-группы «Война» Наталья Сокол (Коза), нелегально проживающая с детьми в Германии, обратилась к уполномоченному по правам ребенка в России Анне Кузнецовой с просьбой помочь ей вернуться на родину


Смена состава...

МОСКВА, 28 фев – РИА Новости. Блогер Алекс Лесли (Александр Кириллов), который был задержан в Паттайе в Таиланде вместе с несколькими участниками нелегального "секс-тренинга", попросил у США предоставить ему и другим задержанным россиянам политическое убежище...

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180228/1515459924.html

----------


## OKA

Народ откликнулся на призыв Радио Свобода в Твиттере - «То ли смех, то ли слезы...» - Усадьба Урсы

Ой))

https://fishki.net/anti/2530974-naro...-tvittere.html

----------


## OKA

Ну вот, осталось зарегить дэзики и пр. освежители воздуха, и "новичок" победно шагнёт к новым свершениям!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Panda-9

Сюда, наверное...



> Аэрокосмический музей Сан-Диего (США) поздравил американцев с Днем независимости, опубликовав фотографию, на которой истребители-штурмовики Су-25 оставляют за собой след в цветах российского флага.
> Фото опубликовано в Facebook музея.


https://vz.ru/news/2018/7/5/931124.html

----------


## OKA

Интересно, что курят американские художники // ОПТИМИСТ

----------


## Казанец

Лунно-марсовое затмение закончилось, и... как всегда ничего не произошло.

----------


## OKA

> Лунно-марсовое затмение закончилось, и... как всегда ничего не произошло.


Уфф... Пронесло, однако в энтот-то раз  :Biggrin:

----------


## Polikarpoff

> Уфф... Пронесло, однако в энтот-то раз


Да фиг там, для начала народ вечером на дорогах дико тупил (и следствие - много аварий было), а домой приехали - полотенцесушитель потек. Так что все нормально, затмение удалось)))

----------


## Red307

.............

----------


## OKA

> .............


Марсиане ? На Луне ? 

He-He-He  :Cool: 





> Да фиг там, для начала народ вечером на дорогах дико тупил (и следствие - много аварий было), а домой приехали - полотенцесушитель потек. Так что все нормально, затмение удалось)))


Жара-июль))

А тут, знаишь-панимаэшь, Марсы к Земле с космическими скоростями... ))

----------


## OKA



----------


## Red307

В известном двухтомнике по су-27 на 535й странице 2го тома есть такая фота.


Сегодня на работе отец разбирал какое-то старье и вот что нашлось.

----------


## Red307

Гибрид автомобиля и вертолета.

----------


## MaxSafaniuk

Миниатюра про авиацию в 90-е годы с 4:35

----------


## Avia M

Пьяный херсонец на моторной лодке "Крым" протаранил арестованный на Украине российский танкер "Механик Погодин",

РИА Новости https://ria.ru/world/20180918/1528757580.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

https://ru-klukva-ru.livejournal.com/

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/9179320.html

----------


## OKA

Весёлыйе картинки — Каропка.ру — стендовые модели, военная миниатюра

----------


## Казанец

Вот уж точно прикол:
https://www.mskagency.ru/materials/2...medium=desktop
А чего его сюда понесло-то? На площади четырёх вокзалов побираться? Скачут там, скачут, а потом едут сюда, на строительстве Крымского моста подсобниками шабашат...

----------


## OKA

> Вот уж точно прикол:
> https://www.mskagency.ru/materials/2...medium=desktop
> А чего его сюда понесло-то? На площади четырёх вокзалов побираться? Скачут там, скачут, а потом едут сюда, на строительстве Крымского моста подсобниками шабашат...


Может у него здесь были(есть) родственники\недвижимость\  бизнес\бабло\бабы  :Biggrin:  Ну вот и прискакал)

На зимние квартиры, такскать))

----------


## BratPoRazumu

Зимой Солнечный Северный Кавказ норовит повернуться жо... ээээ... абсолютно несолнечной стороной; нет, там, конечно, всесезонно может случиться разное-всякое, но сейчас я сугубо про погоду. Разумеется, и летом может «нежданчиком» посреди солнечного вроде дня прискакать ураган с градинами размером с яйцо премиальной курицы-несушки, но вот зимой… вроде и снега нет в январе, и тепло, и фикусы какие-то на площади Ленина цветут – и случается вдруг погодный катаклизм, накрывают облака (да-да, хоть и небольшие, но предгорья уже, так что в «осенне-зимний период» нижняя кромка проходит сильно ниже), да с ветерком – я так в Заполярье не мёрз. Разве что летом в Севастополе, но это уже от другой стены гвоздь.
Аэродром Ставрополя, Шпаковский, совместного базирования – кроме, как не странно, гражданских авиаторов, там базировались мелочевка от МЧС, отдельный авиаполк пограничников и учебный местного, Ставропольского авиационного – в то время уже инженерного – училища.  Все на одной «полосе»,  по разным углам лётного поля распиханы.
И вот на учебном, уже закончили инструктаж по работам и технике безопасности – курсант ведь как ребёнок, он может проходя мимо самолёта зачем-то подпрыгнуть и схватиться за ПВД (через минуту после включения обогрева прикуривать можно), попасть ногой в «клин» между воздухозаборником и фюзеляжем (лететь хоть и недалеко, но на твёрдое и в непосадочной конфигурации), сбросить, балуясь с РУСом, случайно ПТБ… главное, никогда же не угадаешь, кто и какую страницу впишет в лекторий по теме «нукакнуёбжежвашумашу». Дверь открыли, а там пелена; туман из «Хроники пикирующего бомбардировщика» и близко не стоял; внутри облака, нормальной такой кучёвки. Небожители, блин. Повод отменить занятие, как подумали и многие слабовольные учащиеся? А вот хрен.
Осмотрев творящееся безобразие «старый, мудрый полковник (тм)» выбрал бойца из посообразительнее, выдал шкертик, направление, и отправил на поиск аэроплана с простейшей задачей – а) найти учебное пособие (а то еще заведет к действующим погранцам, а они спросонок и без видимости могут и на поражение сразу влупить); б) опознать как необходимое учебное пособие (чтобы хоть не на Ми-8 привёл); в) привязать шкертик к передней стойке шасси и подать сигнал на выдвижение основной группы. 
Ну не читал он нетленное произведение «Туман» товарища Стивена Кинга… ни тогда, ни сейчас…
Боец книжку явно читал, поэтому долго топтался на пороге, обвязываясь бельевой верёвкой (а какой еще шкертик на аэродроме? ну не стропы же, что вы как дети),  глядя с тоской в белесую завесь, но волшебные слова «Ъ, военный, пошёл уже, Ъ» не могли не оказать своего магического действия. Благо идти метров пятьдесят, и искал он не иголку, а вполне себе МиГ-31; ну вот такая видимость, что эту «дуру» с полста метров и не рассмотреть; может, потому что тоже серого окраса?
Нить путеводную привязал, закурил еще, наглец, как будто сквозь туман уголёк не светит и ничего ему за нарушение не будет, группа по верёвке дотопала – и тут засвистело!! Засвистело, завыло, заревело!!! Загрохотало!!!
- Ъ!!! Да не может быть!
Грохот жил, он шевелился, двигался в этой сплошной пелене…
- Да где ж хоть эта сука?!  Метров сто, рядышком… Забора у нас нет, свернёт не туда – пацанов как котят передавит…
Грохот Д-30 достаточно характерный, довольно чётко локализуемый – но не в таких же условиях!!!
Справа… остановился… прополз… справа, но левее чем раньше… прополз…  стоит… вроде… еще прополз… Ъ!!! Взлётный режим!!! Продолжает!.. Продолжает!!! Они там воообще…
Облако вскинулось на секунду от вихрей, метрах в тридцать пронеслась мимо левая законцовка Ту-154, сверкнув красным навигационным огнём – фюзеляж никто так и не рассмотрел – и снова пелена… колышется. По звукам – взрыва нет, ну это уж самая верная примета – взлёт произвёл.
- Етицка сила… я и не знал что он настолько всепогодный… Этожбл…
- Оставить разговоры. Занятие на технике отменяю, возвращаемся в класс, самоподготовка, а мне съездить кое-куда нужно, за безопасность полётов поговорить… Ъ!!! Ух, сколько меня драли, так хоть на старости лет душу отведу…

З.Ы. По метео засели все, кто был тогда на Шпаковском, даже себе пограничники «закрыли небо», ну не самоубийцы же. Реально вылетел только (причём почти по расписанию, плюс десять минут) один лишь борт «КавМинВодыАвиа», была такая авиакомпания тогда; «Аэрофлот», «Сибирь» и прочие более мелкие разлетались с задержкой от шести до восьми часов, как распогодилось. 
Их не наказали. 
Экипаж «КМВА» не поощрили.
З.З.Ы. Вот, отчасти, поэтому и смеюсь когда слышу что, мол, «сидят «за рогами» не смертники же»… Да тем японским камикадзам еще расти и расти, дилетантам хреновым…

----------


## BratPoRazumu

ну и "чтобы два раза не вставать", тоже из весьма - недельной давности - свежего и не размещавшегося:

- Здарова, Иваныч!
- Привет,  да… 
- Как сам?
- Весело, блин. А ты? Где,  у нас или на пересменке?
- Да в Севасе, на мысу между Стрелецкой и Омегой…
- Ъ. Видел?
- Ага.  
- С тобой понятно, прохожих много видело?
- Нуууу… «на глаз»  сотни две, но увидело – и оценило - человек пять. Но это там где я видел, ближе к центру их больше будет. Хотя с людных мест там не просматривается, если только маньяки, которые к «Штыку и Парусу» забрались или с Константиновского…
- Утешил… 
- Вообще?..

…Вчера, в пятницу, «учились» Саки, Кача, Гвардейское – при жутком метео с порывами, по Севастополю, по крайней мере, от 0 до 27м/с (это ОЧЕНЬ опасно даже для пешеходов, попробуйте, например, открыть обычную дверь когда на нее с другой стороны давит воздушный поток хотя бы 20м/с). «Су-шкам» было проще, они сразу врубали форсаж и взлетали с обжатых тормозов, в режиме «ракета»; на посадке адреналина хватало всем. 
Сегодня отражали атаку с моря… Благо ветер сменился, еще вчера разгонял волну, а утром уже наоборот, от берега, вода – как масло. Два противолодочника вышли, один БПК, второй из новых – то ли из корветов, то ли фрегатов, вот уж тут флотские меня совсем запутали. 
Красиво так вышли из Главной бухты, разомкнулись, ушли море морячить и подлодную водку искать… 
А дальше нужно было видеть! У «входа» в Главную, Севастопольскую, метров за пятьсот,  у Константиновского равелина выныривает подводная лодка!  И не мелочь, а нынешние, которые размером с «атомный» «батон»! По курсу ровно между искавшими ее.
В надводном дошла до бонового заграждения, развернулась и ушла. 

- …А ты в курсе что эти суки потом сделали?...
- Прошли рядом в надводном?
- Макс, ты сука, ты знал!!! .. Под самым бортом БПК!!! И дальше ушли в надводном, его обогнав, Ъ, обогнав!!… Они еще и закурить спросили!...

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Наша жизнь полна смешных моментов, кое что попадает в объектив.. остановись  мгновенье, ты забавно! 
> Присоединяйтесь, коллеги!




и это на "лётчиках"! что ж на корабельной... ))) и так как на машине времени (((

----------


## OKA

> "Два пилота ВМС США получили дисциплинарное наказание за «небесное» творчество. Вчера, 3 декабря, портал foxnews.com сообщил о том, что комиссия FNAEB (Field Naval Aviator Evaluation Board) объявила результаты служебного расследования относительно американских пилотов, нарисовавших в небе фаллос.
> 
> В ходе тренировочного полёта, который пилоты ВМС США проводили 15 ноября над округом Оканоган (штат Вашингтон), в небе появилось изображение фаллоса. Снимки рисунка, сделанного самолётом EA-18G Growler, сделали многие местные жители, а в командовании ВМС США подтвердили, что изображение в небе — проделки их пилотов, в отношении которых уже начато служебное расследование.
> 
> 
>  Военно-исторический портал Warspot.ru Рисунок в небе, сделанный самолётом EA-18G.
> twitter.com
> 
> Вчера стало известно о том, что расследование завершено, и его результатом стал полугодовой «испытательный» период для обоих пилотов, чьи имена не разглашаются. По словам представителя ВМС США Рона Фландерса, пилоты уже раскаялись в своем проступке и признали, что «такое поведение противоречит основным ценностям военно-морского флота».
> ...




Не только в небе))

" Как сообщает американский веб-портал Military.com в статье "B-52 Squadron Commander Fired over Penis Drawings in Bomber Cockpits" командир 69-й бомбардировочной эскадрильи ВВС США, оснащенной стратегическими бомбардировщиками Boeing B-52H Stratofortress и дислоцрованной на авиабазе ВВС Майнот в Северной Дакоте, был снят с должности после того, как на экранах в кабине бомбардировщика были обнаружены рисунки пенисов.

Инициированное командованием Стратегичческого авиационного командования ВВС США (Air Force Global Strike Command) расследование (будет опубликовано в ближайшие недели) привело к тому, что 27 ноября 2018 года подполковник Пол Гуссен был снят с должности командира 69-й бомбардировочной эскадрильи ВВС США за то, что на экране с интерактивной картой CONECT (Combat Network Communication Technology) были нарисованы пенисы.

Система CONECT используется для отображения общих данных, таких как маршруты для вылетов и целевых координат, и фиксировала данные для разбора полетов. По словам источников, снимки экрана этой системы в качестве шутки были показаны на вечеринке, посвященной скорому возвращению домой.

«Любое поведение, которое не соответствует нашим ценностям и принципам, не допускается в ВВС», - сказал подполковник Урия Орланд в ответ на обращение портала Military.com.

Орланд не раскрыл подробности расследования, но добавил, что «политика нулевой терпимости» включает также «внесение вклада в нездоровую, неуместную рабочую обстановку».

На базе ВВС Аль-Удэйд в Катаре в период с сентября 2017 года по апрель 2018 года служащие 69-й эскадрильи совершали полеты по маршрутам в виде пенисов и неоднократно делали «скриншоты», сказал источник. Фотографии показали на вечеринке, позже кто-то обнаружил компакт-диск со снимками и передал руководству. Данный материал и послужил поводом для расследования.

27 ноября ВВС заявили, что Гуссен был смещен с должности «в связи с утратой доверия и его неспособностью поддерживать профессиональную атмосферу в коллективе».

Гуссен занял пост командира 69-й эскадрильи летом 2017 года.

По словам представителя ВВС, Гуссен был командующим 69-й экспедиционной бомбардировочной эскадрильей, когда B-52 совершали последние полеты в рамках борьбы против исламского государства, прежде чем бомбардировщики B-1B Lancer сменил их на Ближнем Востоке.

За восемь месяцев 69-я эскадрилья выполнила «834 задач без срывов по техническим причинам» по борьбе с ИГИЛ и Талибаном на всей территории ответственности Центрального командования США.

Экипажи, в том числе Гуссен, даже принимали участие в праздничной телефонной конференции с президентом Дональдом Трампом 24 декабря 2017 года. Гуссен был сфотографирован, разговаривая с президентом во время телефонной конференции.

«То, что президент США позвонил именно 69-й эскадрилье - это настоящий рождественский подарок и высокая честь», - сказал Гуссен о телефонном звонке.

«Нам очень повезло, что мы представляем всех военнослужащих ВВС. А также польщены, что были выбраны из множества достойных подразделений», - сказал он тогда в своем комментарии.

Это не первый подобный случай [с рисованием пенисов в планах полетов] в вооруженных силах США за последнее время. Так, в похожих ситуациях отличились не только представители ВВС, но и ВМС, а также корпуса морской пехоты. "

https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3440270.html

----------


## Avia M

> «Любое поведение, которое не соответствует нашим ценностям и принципам, не допускается в ВВС»,


Ужель размер не подошел? :Cool:  О ценностях (тамошних), ваще смешно!

----------


## OKA

> Ужель размер не подошел? О ценностях (тамошних), ваще смешно!


Б-52 носят известные "ценности"))  Ли Си Цинов с Фам Туанами на них нет))  ВМиг бы обесценили))

----------


## Avia M

> Ли Си Цинов с Фам Туанами на них нет))


https://ok.ru/video/335605533317

----------


## Avia M

Пользователи Сети высмеяли президента Украины Петра Порошенко, который в своем Twitter отметил 30-летний юбилей "украинского гиганта" Ан-225.
Большинство комментаторов напомнили Порошенко, что Ан-225 является достижением советского, а не украинского авиастроения. При этом некоторые пользователи предложили "декоммунизировать" самолет, произведенный в СССР фактически в единственном экземпляре.

https://ria.ru/20181222/1548458755.h...medium=desktop

А ежели дикамунизировать всё Советско-Российское? Страшно представить. Останется только (возможно большинство) "маде ин юса б/у" :Smile:

----------


## OKA

Цой  жыв))

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Календарь на 2019 г.
 
 
 
 
 
 
Минобороны России.

----------


## Fencer

С сайта "Одноклассники"...

----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

> С сайта "Одноклассники"...


МИ-24 часть четвертая

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" 31 января - День рождения русской водки "

https://kakoysegodnyaprazdnik.com/pr...-yanvarya.html





" Почему 31 января - День рождения Русской Водки? " :

https://masterok.livejournal.com/5095136.html

----------


## Avia M

> Маловероятно 56 в Липецке на 55 в Ахтубинске?


Будь по вашему! :Cool:  https://youtu.be/8lgGkkde2xk

----------


## Avia M

...воздушное судно "Россия" задело заднее правое крыло воздушного судна Azur... :Cool: 

https://life.ru/t/%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

Старая картинка к новому празднику

----------


## OKA

> Вложение 88214
> 
> Весёлыйе картинки — Каропка.ру — стендовые модели, военная миниатюра


Встретились на сии вирши муз. оформление и мульт ))

----------


## OKA

https://vk.com/milinfolive?z=photo-1...38639_00%2Frev

----------


## OKA

21+

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJV9BxQMmTg

----------


## OKA

Гадкие зайцы или факин кенгуруз  :Biggrin: 




https://news.mail.ru/society/36565858/?frommail=1


Про людей)) :

https://dpmmax.livejournal.com/828176.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

Пятничное :

----------


## Lori Azulay

> ...воздушное судно "Россия" задело заднее правое крыло воздушного судна Azur...


По вашей ссылке какой-то троян на компьютер попал. :Mad: 
Пришлось вызывать программиста, еще и этот антивирус устанавливать 
Обидно что делитесь заведомо опасными для пользователей ресурсами.

----------


## Avia M

> еще и антивирус устанавливать


Реклама на форуме не приветствуется!

----------


## Avia M

С юмором о насущном...

https://youtu.be/jipEiP2wMV8

"Куклы" посолиднее смотрелись.

----------


## OKA

[QUOTE=OKA;172042]Гадкие зайцы или факин кенгуруз  :Biggrin: 




https://news.mail.ru/society/36565858/?frommail=1

Опять про них :

21+

https://oper.ru/news/read.php?t=1051621786

Из каментов :

" Кстати, Луна - гиблое, безжизненное место. Не раскрыта тема высылки людей с помощью ракет на Луну, с целью унизить и убить.
На луне даже змея не задушить. Нету там змей."

----------


## Fencer

Daily Mail: Британские шпионы вывезли секреты Ту-160 в пакете с чаем - Международные новости

----------


## OKA

https://ribalych.ru/2019/05/27/vyzhivalshhiki-v-metro/

Как стать "ближе к природе" )) :

https://ribalych.ru/2019/05/30/dva-dollara-na-pulyu/

----------


## OKA

" В Колыванском районе Новосибирской области прошёл фестиваль реконструкторов «Сибирский огонь». Друзья-учёные из Академгородка прислали фотографии с "места события". Особенно понравились "вьетнамцы") "

https://twitter.com/Rogozin/status/1137693343025160192

----------


## Казанец

Настоящий полковник придумал Нерезиновой новый прикольный синоним: Генератор отбросов. Главное - с заглавной буквы писать, географическое название всё-таки:

----------


## OKA

" Угадай мелодию " ))

----------


## OKA



----------


## Avia M

Подданную Великобритании 31-летнюю Харриет Осборн сняли с рейса Малага — Лондон из-за откровенного наряда, передаёт The Sun.
Отмечается, что пассажирка надела блузку с глубоким декольте.
Впоследствии её вывели из самолёта, девушке пришлось купить билет на другой рейс.

https://russian.rt.com/world/news/64...medium=desktop

На другом рейсе пассажиры заявили, что декольте могло бы быть и поглубже... :Smile:

----------


## OKA

" Швейцарская пилотажная группа Patrouille Suisse перепутала фестивали и выступила не перед теми зрителями, сообщает The Avionist.

https://theaviationist.com/2019/07/0...e-wrong-place/ 

Летчики должны были выступить в честь столетней годовщины смерти Оскара Бидера — инженера и пионера швейцарской авиации — над его родным городом Лангенбруком. Уже подлетая к городу, старший пилот заметил палатки и скопление людей и повел за собой остальные самолеты. Однако это оказалось другое мероприятие: музыкальный фестиваль йодля (особая манера пения без слов) в Мюмлисвилле.

Patrouille Suisse отработали программу и улетели на базу. В результате гости музыкального фестиваля получили дополнительное шоу, а участники мероприятия в честь Бидера так и не дождались выступления. О своей ошибке летчики узнали только на аэродроме.

Patrouille Suisse летают на старых истребителях, не оборудованных GPS. Пилоты ориентировались только по картам и часам. Наземных помощников у них в этот раз не было."

https://ria.ru/20190708/1556311507.html


Бывает, на случай Б.П. (большой ппц, если чО)) , такие навыки полётов пригождаются. Особенно в горах))

Понятно, что пилоты = профи качественного уровня. Но, как грицца - " и на старуху бывает проруха" ))

Пилотаж команды :

----------


## OKA

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal.com/3632667.html

Можно ещё,  на эту тему песенку Лаертскова послушать))

----------


## Fencer

*«По ночам вскакиваю в холодном поту»*

В 2018 году один из осужденных «Снежинки», отбывающий пожизненный срок за убийства и кражи, подал прошение о переводе в соликамскую ИК-2 «Белый лебедь». В Эльбане зэка очень раздражали низко летающие над ИК-6 истребители, которые производят на заводе в Комсомольске-на-Амуре.

«Я с большим трудом засыпаю и по ночам вздрагиваю либо вскакиваю в холодном поту. Это последствие того, что [над зоной] в поселке Эльбан очень низко пролетают истребители без глушителей», — жаловался сиделец. И с укором почему-то в адрес сотрудников местного управления ГИБДД добавлял: «Инспектора ДПС не выполняют своих обязанностей, как те, кто ловил меня на трассе, когда я снимал глушитель со своего байка».

Зэку удалось добиться решения своего вопроса. Больше того: рекомендацию прислушаться к жалобам осужденного и перевести его в «Белый лебедь» дал и начальник аэродрома в Комсомольске-на-Амуре. В итоге зэка перевели в Соликамск, хотя основание для перевода и не попадало в установленный перечень существенных причин — болезни, обеспечение личной безопасности или ликвидация исправительного учреждения.

----------


## Red307

............

----------


## Avia M

"Это Су-57?.. А он уже летает?" - спросил Эрдоган у Путина во время осмотра экспозиции авиасалона.
"Летает", - подтвердил российский президент.
"А его можно купить?" - поинтересовался Эрдоган.
"Можете купить", - улыбнулся Путин после небольшой паузы, а затем рассмеялся вместе с турецким лидером.

https://ria.ru/20190827/1557953869.h...medium=desktop

----------


## Mister Z

Путин жОстко потроллил Мантурова  :Wink: 



> Ранее журналисты выяснили, что 27 августа Путин во время посещения МАКСа купил мороженое у той же продавщицы, что и в 2017 году. Тогда президента сопровождали глава «Ростеха» Сергей Чемезов и чиновники. В этом году Путин угостил мороженым турецкого лидера Реджепа Тайипа Эрдогана.
> 
> Президент России заплатил за покупку пять тысяч рублей, а сдачу попросил отдать главе Минпромторга Денису Мантурову «на развитие авиации».


https://news.mail.ru/politics/38495301/?frommail=1

----------


## OKA

" Стоит прилично одетый мужчина в Нью-Йорке возле небоскреба и курит.
Подходит к нему журналистка и говорит:
- Здравствуйте, я корреспондент газеты «Нью-Йорк Таймс». Можно задать вам несколько вопросов?
- Да задавайте, я в принципе не спешу…
- Вот я вижу что у вас сигарета в зубах… Значит Вы, вот, курите.. А, простите, как долго вы курите?
- Мне сейчас 43, и курю я с 16 лет…
- Так.. А вот какие сигареты вы курите, если не секрет?
- Да не секрет — «Мальборо»..
- И последний вопрос — а сколько сигарет в день?
- Ну пачки полторы — две…
Журналистка достает калькулятор, что-то долго считает и снова обращается к мужичку:
- А вот вы знаете, если бы вы не курили, то на сэкономленные деньги вы могли бы купить вот этот вот небоскрёб?
- Серьезно?!.. А вот вы сами курите?
- Нет, я не курю.
- И что, небоскрёб у вас есть?
- Нет, небоскреба у меня нет…
- А я курю, и небоскрёб мой. "

А если ещё сдать бутылки...))

https://diana-mihailova.livejournal....8338#t33808338

----------


## OKA

Инженер-конструктор))

----------


## Avia M

> Раньше когда-то, в разговоре букву "г" на "б" меняли...


Ещё "ч" на "м"... :Smile:

----------


## Avia M

Долгожданное событие для любителей военной техники произошло в Мамадыше. В наш город прибыл еще один экспонат из прошлого - истребитель МИГ-29. С сегодняшнего дня он будет украшать «Парк Победы». Прибывшего гостя из *Липецкого военного ипподрома* утром встретили около парка. 
В Мамадыше "приземлился" истребитель МИГ-29

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

"О, грыбочки ! " ))

----------


## OKA

))

https://gmorder.livejournal.com/11424803.html

Из того ж жыжы)) :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltEwcDtqd8E

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

))




)

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/5642986.html

----------


## OKA

Ural 1944

https://twitter.com/200_zoka/status/1232431906722963456

----------


## OKA

Жара, июль))

----------


## OKA

Цифрови3ация))

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://ok.ru/group/49898029252788/a...0/906714195380

----------


## Fencer

Парк "Патриот"...

----------


## Avia M

Минобороны России опубликовало видео с необычным полетом истребителей Су-57. Пилоты находились в кабине *без прозрачного купола*

https://polit.info/512136-polet-ross...medium=desktop

----------


## Любомирский

Один ляпнул, и по всему интернету теперь купола. А так да, к юбилею ГЛИЦ разные интересные кадры показали

----------


## Иваныч

Перечень запрещенных выражений в воинской части

----------


## Fencer

Российские пожарные слепили вертолет из снега https://ren.tv/news/v-rossii/782090-...oleta-iz-snega

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Avia M

Весьма оригинальным и необычным способом отправили свое поздравление для коалиции НАТО с Рождеством и Новым, 2021 годом, Воздушно-Космические Силы Российской Федерации. Прямо на Новый год российские войска получили для штатного оснащения первые серийные многофункциональные истребители пятого поколения Су-57, пишет Авиа.Про. Военное ведомство США Пентагон вряд ли надеялось получить этот своеобразный сюрприз, приготовленный российскими разработчиками самолетов на рождественские праздники. У американских военных была оперативная информация о том, что передача новейшего истребителя состоится позже, ориентировочно в 2021 году.

----------


## Бурундук

> Прямо на Новый год российские войска получили для штатного оснащения первые серийные многофункциональные истребители пятого поколения Су-57, пишет Авиа.Про.


Прям таки во множественном числе?

----------


## Avia M

> Прям таки во множественном числе?


Конечно...

https://evo-rus.com/avto/exluzive/vk...medium=desktop

https://infosmi.net/society/193097-s...medium=desktop

----------


## Бурундук

*Avia M*, потрясающе :( Но зачем эта журналажа на профессиональном форуме?

— Доктор, больше трёх раз за ночь с женой не получается. 
— Это очень хороший показатель
— А мой сосед говорит, что он по семь раз! 
— Откройте рот, покажите горло... Ну что же, у вас всё в порядке. Ничто не мешает и вам так говорить.

----------


## OKA

))

----------


## Avia M

> *Avia M*, потрясающе :( Но зачем эта журналажа на профессиональном форуме?


Ваше возмущение понятно. Разместил в теме с соотв. названием... То, что как Вы справедливо назвали "журналажки" выдают желаемое (надеюсь) за действительное, вызывает эту самую улыбку.

----------


## Red307

> *Avia M*, потрясающе :( Но зачем эта журналажа на профессиональном форуме?
> 
> — Доктор, больше трёх раз за ночь с женой не получается. 
> — Это очень хороший показатель
> — А мой сосед говорит, что он по семь раз! 
> — Откройте рот, покажите горло... Ну что же, у вас всё в порядке. Ничто не мешает и вам так говорить.


И какая же "профессия" у форумчан?))

----------


## Иваныч

*Как нам реорганизовать российско-американские и российско-европейские отношения, или О чем пока молчит Мария Захарова?*

1. Надо признать, что царица-матушка Екатерина Вторая будучи большой озорницей подложила атомную бомбу под путинскую Россию признав в 1750 году независимость северо-американских штатов от Британии. Российскому МИДу надлежит отозвать это признание и впредь вести дела с Вашингтоном только через Лондон.
2. Отозвать признание независимости Румынии, Норвегии, Финляндии, Латвии, Литвы и Эстонии.
3. Отозвать признание независимости Болгарии и признать право Турции вернуть себе исторические земли, став снова ногой ближе к Западной Европе.
4. Признать право Германии на часть переданных Польше территорий по итогам Второй мировой войны в обмен на безусловную поддержку "Северного потока -2 ".
5. Что-то мне подсказывает, что в Чехии тоже есть интересное местечко для Германии, с которого и началась Вторая мировая война в 1938 году. А нефига Радио Свободы у себя размещать, ишь!
6. Отменить все атомные бомбы Ленина подложенные под Украину; признать Малороссию независимым государством.
7. Признать право Стамбула на озеленение Фанара.
8. Признать ПАСЕ соучастницей преступлений на Донбассе и в Южной Осетии, а ОБСЕ — террористической организацией по тем же основаниям. И решительно покинуть обе организации..
9. Выступить совместно с Китаей с инициативой создание ООН №2 на территории Китая. Жизнь в Китае в ряде мест уже лучше, чем на Западе. Народу больше, чем в США и Европе. Юго-Восточная Азия с её миллиардным населением ближе.
10. Выступить с инициативой проведения олимпийских игр Восточного полушария, здесь народу проживает больше. А "миноритариев" из Западного полушария можно приглашать при наличие правильных тестов. Все лаборатории там, где производят вакцину Спутник-V.

----------


## Иваныч

Правильные слова

----------


## Avia M

МИД РФ опубликовал в своем Telegram-канале кадры выезда сотрудников российского посольства в КНДР на родину: так как железнодорожное сообщение закрыто из-за пандемии, часть пути им пришлось преодолеть на дрезине, толкали которую сами сотрудники посольства.

https://ria.ru/20210225/drezina-1599...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> МИД РФ опубликовал в своем Telegram-канале кадры выезда сотрудников российского посольства в КНДР на родину: так как железнодорожное сообщение закрыто из-за пандемии, часть пути им пришлось преодолеть на дрезине, толкали которую сами сотрудники посольства.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20210225/drezina-1599...medium=desktop


Вот интересно, на карантин упаковали, или сразу "обнимашки"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

В публикации американского ведомства говорилось, что сегодня по всему миру отмечают шестидесятилетие пребывания человека в космосе. Помимо отсутствия упоминания имени Гагарина в посте также не указывалось, что первая страна, запустившая человека в космос, — это СССР, а на прикрепленной фотографии был запечатлен один из американских астронавтов с флагом США на рукаве скафандра.

https://ria.ru/20210413/gosdep-17280...medium=desktop

----------


## OKA

> В публикации американского ведомства говорилось, что сегодня по всему миру отмечают шестидесятилетие пребывания человека в космосе. Помимо отсутствия упоминания имени Гагарина в посте также не указывалось, что первая страна, запустившая человека в космос, — это СССР, а на прикрепленной фотографии был запечатлен один из американских астронавтов с флагом США на рукаве скафандра.
> 
> https://ria.ru/20210413/gosdep-17280...medium=desktop


Могли бы, как всегда, мощно и грозно "выразить обеспокоенность партнёрам"  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

> Могли бы, как всегда, мощно и грозно "выразить обеспокоенность партнёрам"


Уже выразили!  :Cool: 

Сенатор от штата Миссисипи Синди Хайд-Смит, представляющая Республиканскую партию, поздравила в Twitter командование резерва ВВС США картинкой с изображением российских истребителей Су-34...

https://ria.ru/20210415/su-34-1728385903.html

----------


## OKA

> Уже выразили! 
> 
> Сенатор от штата Миссисипи Синди Хайд-Смит, представляющая Республиканскую партию, поздравила в Twitter командование резерва ВВС США картинкой с изображением российских истребителей Су-34...
> 
> https://ria.ru/20210415/su-34-1728385903.html


Это всё проделки агента Трампа (придумал Чёрчиль, в 18году)  :Biggrin:

----------


## Avia M

«После этого инцидента норвежские пилоты были просто подавлены настолько, что им потребовалась помощь штатного психолога для подавления панического расстройства»...

Источник: https://newinform.com/284834-norvezh...medium=desktop

Что ж за пилоты такие?  :Confused:

----------


## Red307

Может лучше: что ж за журналисты такие?

----------


## Тов. ИнженерЪ

Первый в истории гей-вертолет ВМС США с полностью гей-экипажем. Позиционируется как большой прогресс Пентагона в вопросах расового и гендерного разнообразия. 

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6742878.html

----------


## Fencer

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

> 


Доработали весёлые картинки

----------


## Бурундук

Внушаитъ.

Но лучше бомбы на заднее крыло, НАРы на переднее. А то НАРы влепят как раз по переднему крылу.+

----------


## Fencer

> Внушаитъ.
> 
> Но лучше бомбы на заднее крыло, НАРы на переднее. А то НАРы влепят как раз по переднему крылу.+


Написал это доработчику.  :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

Псковичам предложили купить истребитель пятого поколения на сайте бесплатных объявлений : Центр Деловой Информации. Бизнес-новости Пскова и области. / ЦДИ.

----------


## Avia M

Российских военных по указанию министра обороны Сергея Шойгу обязали изучить статью президента Владимира Путина «Об историческом единстве русских и украинцев».

https://lenta.ru/news/2021/07/15/ukr...medium=desktop

Впору "Ленинскую тетрадь" вспомнить... :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

:Redface:  :Redface:  :Redface:

----------


## Avia M

Парк Победы в Уфе.

----------


## Fencer

> Парк Победы в Уфе.


Очень даже оригинально.

----------


## Avia M

> Очень даже оригинально.


Что не мешает вызывать улыбку. :Smile: 
Учитывая, доставленный Су-27 много лет назад, для данного парка.

----------


## Avia M

Коренные народы в "национальной" одежде... :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## Let_nab

> Коренные народы в "национальной" одежде...


Вот и я о том же! Когда постил ранее на форуме про того же военного пропагандона Сладкова, который педалит с экрана за патриотизм, а сам напялил американское барахло с их рекламными слоганами и символами. Ни разу не видел "коренной народ" в США или в той же Европе в нашем военном барахле с русскими надписями типа "ВКС России"...

----------


## Avia M

> Ни разу не видел "коренной народ" в США или в той же Европе в нашем военном барахле с русскими надписями типа "ВКС России"...


Возможно увидим, весь контент не осилить...

----------


## Let_nab



----------


## Евгений

Куда летчика несёшь? Да на вылет))) Будни музея.

----------


## Fencer

> Будни музея.


Что за музей?

----------


## Евгений

Музей Задорожного.

----------


## Евгений

Уникальные фрагменты истории нашей авиации, часто очень неожиданно попадают в руки. В один из визитов в ЛИиДК ОКБ Яковлева один из ветеранов этого подразделения собрался сжечь старые записки, хранившиеся многие годы. С трудом упросил его дать возможность перебрать что то подходящее для музея. В первой же папке старой переписки нашелся артефакт авиационного юмора конца 80-х годов прошлого века. В ОКБ Яковлева только начались испытания СВВП Як-141. Работа шла трудно, смежники как водится, задерживали поставки оборудования, для полного укомплектования опытных 48-2 и 48-3 и тогда, кто то из юморных технарей испытательной базы нарисовал на листке шаржи Як-141 и даже написал стихи на злободневную тогда тему поставок РЛС от "Фазотрона".
Вот этот листок, ныне хранящийся в Музее Задорожного и герой этого шаржа.

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/group/42896700997789...9/914306075293

----------


## Fencer

1 апреля через неделю, а уже пишут...
Авиакомпания S7 вернула в эксплуатацию первый Ил-86 https://panorama.pub/news/aviakompan...u-pervyj-il-86

----------


## PECHKIN

> 1 апреля через неделю, а уже пишут...


А что, мусор с двигателей вымели и полетели!  :Cool:

----------


## Avia M

Долгожданное событие для любителей военной техники произошло в Мамадыше. В наш город прибыл еще один экспонат из прошлого - истребитель МИГ-29. С сегодняшнего дня он будет украшать «Парк Победы». Прибывшего гостя из Липецкого военного *ипподрома*...

Подробнее: В Мамадыше "приземлился" истребитель МИГ-29

Ипподромы разные важны. :Smile:

----------


## Fencer

https://www.rusarmy.com/forum/thread...o.6111/page-56

----------


## Fencer

Выбран логотип «Комсомольск-на-Амуре — город трудовой доблести», теперь дело за малым http://www.komcity.ru/news/?id=45425

----------


## Avia M

> История же и интересно посмотреть.


Проводится СВО...

----------


## Avia M

Морское беспозвоночное, останки которого нашли в Африке, назвали в честь Владимира Зеленского.

https://ria.ru/20220721/bespozvonoch...medium=desktop

----------


## Avia M

Сеть магазинов Edeka переименовала мороженое «по-московски» в честь Киева.  

https://ria.ru/20220722/germaniya-18...medium=desktop

Решительно настроены. Солидарность...

----------


## Avia M

Уфологи считают, что изображение это ничто иное, как специальные послания для землян от внеземных цивилизаций...

----------


## Fencer

Разработчики модернизируют самолеты управления и ретрансляции Ил-22М11 СУРТ https://riafan.ru/23668077-razrabotc...lyatsii_il_22m...

----------


## Fencer

На авиафоруме сегодня с утра увидел....

----------


## Avia M

Под перспективные виды вооружений...

----------

